# SOOW cable usage question



## junkcollector (Nov 25, 2007)

CAD said:


> I have a question about using SOOW cable. Is it ok to use this wire instead of using UF? I plan on running it in PVC conduit for the extra protection too. Given the specs of the cable I'd think it would stand up to just about anything, especially since it's for portable use. I've shopped around and nobody has 6/3 UF in stock for whatever reason and 6/4 SOOW is all I can get.



No!:no:

The rubber really does not last that long. I think of trailer house feeders. They are really not meant to be outside or exposed to the weather, yet they are, and end up being pretty ratty in no time. If your gonna run conduit all the way you should run individual THHN/ THWN conductors.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

CAD said:


> I have a question about using SOOW cable. Is it ok to use this wire instead of using UF? I plan on running it in PVC conduit for the extra protection too. Given the specs of the cable I'd think it would stand up to just about anything, especially since it's for portable use. I've shopped around and nobody has 6/3 UF in stock for whatever reason and 6/4 SOOW is all I can get.


 
What ya going do with this set up ??

If this for Mobile Home or other useage ??

For Mobile home feeder cable there are couple size there on market 

6-6-6-6 CU { for 50 amp MH useage }
2-2-2-4 AL { oringally use for 100amp feeder but restricted to 90 amp }
1/0-1/0-1/0-4 AL that is legit Mobile home feeder for 100 amp service 
4/0-4/0-4/0-2 AL that for 200 amp verison 

for other useage let us know maybe we know a correct cable / conductor useage for it.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## CAD (Oct 16, 2009)

it's not for a mobile home. I' just running a 220 line to my garage.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok that clear up the details 

Now if you want this in conduit { pipe } you must use the #6 THHN/THWN conductors 

You will need red , black , white and green 

otherwise 6-3 W/G UF will work as well for your subpanel set up in your garage.

You can not use the SOOW cable in the conduit it is not listed in that fashion.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## CAD (Oct 16, 2009)

What type of wire insulation is in SOOW? Is it not THHN or THWN?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

CAD said:


> What type of wire insulation is in SOOW? Is it not THHN or THWN?


 
No that cord is not THHN/THWN at all it more like RW type 

And you can not run the SOOW in conduit it is not allowed per NEC code.

Please don't do anything what we feel it is not safe at all.

Merci.

Marc


----------



## CAD (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for the help. I ended up finding 6/3 UF-B. It was cheaper than buying THWN individually. I know it's ok to run this in the ground bare, but if I wanted to protective barrier of PVC what size should I use? 1 1/4 or 1 1/2?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

With 6-3 W/G UF you will need 1.5 inch due the fill requirement.

Merci.

Marc


----------



## CAD (Oct 16, 2009)

Ok, 1 1/2 is what I thought I had read but I wasn't sure. It is supposed to go 18" down (in pvc conduit) right as it exits the building correct? Just for entertainments sake there is already another pvc conduit but it only goes about 6 inches lol... I hate this house...

Edit: What I meant about the 18" - after exiting the building was there a distance that is required? Like within 6 inches or as soon as it exits it needs to go straight down and 18" deep?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

Normally the conduits are buried at 24 inches { 0.6 meter }deep that what most area are required unless overrided by local codes.

I think with 6 inches depth that useally for low voltage circuit and some case other non power useage as well { the only gotcha that if you have 120v 15 or 20 amp GFCI protected circuit you can bury that shallow but myself I will never bury it that shallow due someone will have good chance it will cut off with shovel. }

Merci.
Marc


----------



## wirechamp (Oct 30, 2017)

Use of SOOW cable in a conduit is a violation of the National Electrical Code Article 400.8. SOOW is rated “damp” and outdoor “wet” locations. The “W” after “SOO” indicates use in wet locations, but other violations of 400.8 still apply for direct burial. Article 400.7 further explains where this cable can be used.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Wow ! 
Resurrecting an 8 year old thread.
That has got to be close to the record.


----------



## Zuniga (Dec 7, 2017)

I have an seow cable could that be used for a sub panel? I have a mobile home but I am connected directly to the pedestal outside unlike the other mobile homes around me. I have a 200 amp service breaker outside on the pedestal with space to but additional breakers. with 100 amp inside the home. I’d like to run the seow to my shed and put a sub panel in. And just lay it on the floor above ground as only 3 ft would be exposed and the rest would be under trailer. Can seow be used for a permanent placement?


----------

